# Weekend side "business"



## Missile (Oct 25, 2015)

I've always been an outdoors type of man. My father and I used to split firewood when I was a young boy and I cut my own firewood (with an axe) every time I bbq which is often being I live in Texas. What I'm getting at is I've used a chainsaw for quite some time now and I feel very comfortable using one. To make long story short, I would like to use my experience to make me some extra money on weekends. I'm needing some help as to how to advertise myself. What type of tasks/jobs should I start with? Please no smart ass answers. I'm just trying to make a little extra money. Thanks!

I have one chainsaw with an 18" bar with a sharp chain and a Chevy truck.


----------



## troutbum (Oct 25, 2015)

One sharp chain?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2015)

[emoji23]


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 25, 2015)

troll's be trollin,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 25, 2015)

Missile said:


> *Please no smart ass answers. Thanks!*
> I have one chainsaw with an 18" bar with a sharp chain and a Chevy truck.[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't worry, you won't get any smart answer's,,,your question is too dumb,,,
> Jeff


----------



## Missile (Oct 25, 2015)

Haters be hating. **** off


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 25, 2015)

Missile said:


> Haters be hating. **** off



I guess you do not own a 'man-suit',,,troll's never do,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Missile (Oct 25, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess you do not own a 'man-suit',,,troll's never do,,,,
> Jeff


Jeff why are you trollin my thread bro


----------



## troutbum (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe you haven't seen the 225+ threads exactly like this


----------



## Missile (Oct 25, 2015)

troutbum said:


> Maybe you haven't seen the 225+ threads exactly like this


Seeing as how I have signed up just today, then the answer is no....


----------



## troutbum (Oct 25, 2015)

Check this out

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/search/?type=post


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 25, 2015)

Missile said:


> Jeff why are you trollin my thread bro



I will stop,, this is 101,, sorry
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you Mr. Lovstrom.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 25, 2015)

Missile said:


> I've always been an outdoors type of man. My father and I used to split firewood when I was a young boy and I cut my own firewood (with an axe) every time I bbq which is often being I live in Texas. What I'm getting at is I've used a chainsaw for quite some time now and I feel very comfortable using one. To make long story short, I would like to use my experience to make me some extra money on weekends. I'm needing some help as to how to advertise myself. What type of tasks/jobs should I start with? Please no smart ass answers. I'm just trying to make a little extra money. Thanks!
> 
> I have one chainsaw with an 18" bar with a sharp chain and a Chevy truck.





Look up 'arborist' online or in a dictionary.

That will give you some idea of what type of task/jobs arborist know how to do.

Start with the ones you know how to do.


----------



## Zale (Oct 25, 2015)

I would scrap the idea Paul Bunyan idea and think about opening a BBQ side business. Do something you enjoy and won't potentially get you injured or killed.


----------



## theciscokid (Oct 25, 2015)

Having an AX and a chainsaw as your go-to will limit your work immensely. Do you know your tree ID? Are you going to be insured? You'll get a lot of calls for work that is beyond what you're capable of doing-and customers will either think you a). Have no idea what you're doing or b). Think your operation is too insufficient to trust. Save your reputation-get some real training. A good entrepreneur doesn't have to go to an Internet forum asking how to advertise. Dream big, plan realistically.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 25, 2015)

Watch some youtube vids, its as effective as college anymore...


----------



## tidy (Oct 27, 2015)

Knowing a thing or two about tree work before you start advertising might be a good idea


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 27, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Watch some youtube vids, its as effective as college anymore...



I watched a You Tube video on breast augmentation surgery last night, you may now call me Doctor. My plastic surgery clinic opens tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 27, 2015)

Ill be your first customer!!!!! I kinda owe this old buddy who is in prison, his cell mate wants boobs on his back.... Think you can help him out?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Thank you Mr. Lovstrom.



Smart ass,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 27, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Look up 'arborist' online or in a dictionary.
> 
> That will give you some idea of what type of task/jobs arborist know how to do.
> 
> Start with the ones you know how to do.



You are the nicest guy here,,just saying
Jeff


----------



## tidy (Oct 28, 2015)

Missile said:


> Please no smart ass answers.


----------



## Missile (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow. Y'all really make tree work sound so hard. Lmao, y'all weak


----------



## Stayalert (Oct 29, 2015)

Start low and slow. build some skills work by word of mouth for friends, neighbors etc……I'm so weak I can barely start my 660 while I''m up in a tree…..Can I get 3 Y'alls?


----------



## tidy (Oct 29, 2015)

****it I just block down with me axe these days, ya'll trees be so weak


----------



## treesmith (Nov 12, 2015)

Start a firewood round


----------

